# Roland SP300 Test print issue



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm about to buy a used roland SP300 and I went to do a test print on the machine yesterday and it looks like there might be a problem with machine. I have attached a picture of the test print. I tried the cleaning function 4 times and it didnt seem to help the black ink. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I used to own one. There is also a heavier cleaning procedure to do, which you access in your control panel.
Did you try that?


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

dim116 said:


> I used to own one. There is also a heavier cleaning procedure to do, which you access in your control panel.
> Did you try that?


Yes I tried the medium head cleaning option as well. I'm just a little worried that the printer hasn't been properly taken care of and is in need of a head replacement.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Please do not waste any more ink. What you see there is call deflections. Your black head is going. Since you say the machine is an SP it has two heads (black and cyan share). The head coast just under 1K for that machine. Believe it or not you can do prints and not even notice the difference. So you do have more life left from that head but that will depend on use. If the dots were missing then the head is clogged and cleaning would be the corrective action. Understand that the Roland does not store cleaning fluid so when the machine cleans - it is accomplished by pushing ink through the heads - so if you must clean do four normals before you even consider moving up to medium. It is a matter of flushing ink from the heads, dampers, or the entire line. Depending on the price - this could be a bargaining point. Posting a picture always helps - great job.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Irv has it covered in his response. You can print for a long time still with that print result. It should not affect the quality of the prints.


----------



## w2csa (Aug 3, 2007)

I purchased my SP300 about 3 years ago, the print test on the black looks similar to yours and I have NEVER noticed and degedation in print quality.
I do realize that the print test is a indication of the print head going and when it does I won be very surprised (I'll be much poorer though lol).


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. I ended up purchasing the big brother SP-540 today  Can't wait to use it. Anyone have any tips or suggestions for my new toy?


----------

